# Reel Madness-Need 2 To Share South Padre Island 12 Hour Private Charter 6-1-13



## CoolBoD (May 29, 2013)

My buddy reserved this boat for 6-1-13 leaving from Port Isabell at 6:00 A.M. and is looking for 1 or 2 to share costs. This is a 12 hour charter with quality gear and lures. Total boat cost is 1,300 plus tip which will be shared by 3 anglers so that comes out to 433.00 each plus tip. This will be a bottom fishing trip for Snapper and Grouper as well as trolling for Wahoo and targeting weed lines for Dorado if we get tired of bottom fishing. We'll be at the 100 fathom line so we will have options. This is a great boat and captain. Check them out for more details.

http://www.spisportfish.com/

Unfortunately I cannot make this trip but wanted to help him out by posting this. Even though he is prepared to pay for this charter himself I told him others may want to share and he would be with great people who love to fish. PM me for personal details and payment options.

Thanks,
Bo


----------



## CoolBoD (May 29, 2013)

hwell:Trip cancelled due to potential 4'-6' seas.


----------

